# What rocks are ok to use in a planted aquarium?



## Clare12345

I plan to make an iwugami type setup. Can anyone tell me what rocks are really bad or good to use? I may try to find some from outside. 
Thanks.


----------



## mosasaur

Trust me, I'm a geologist! 

Granite and all its relatives (gabbro, diorite, granodiorite, syenite, monzonite) are safe, Commercially these are all known as granite anyway! Gneiss is a metamorphic rock of the same composition as granite but the minerals are in bands. Basalt is OK also. Most slate is OK, but some of it contains pyrite (fools gold), so beware of any that has yellow metallic specks. Sandstones are OK, but stick to those that are not crumbly. Quartz, including agate, is safe, as is feldspar - these are both found in large masses. 

Rocks to avoid - I have already mentioned pyrite, but also avoi any other mineral with a metallic appearance, as well as any that crumbles easily. This would include shale. Limestone, as well as its main constituent (calcite) is bad news - it will slowly dissolve, making the water harder; vinegar will make it fizz. The vinegar test will not work, though, for another common carbonate rock, dolostone, which also will slowly dissolve in water. Any rock with organic material in it, or an organic smell to it, is bad news. If you have any questions, the best thing is to make an appointment with a geology professor at the nearest university - nearly all are very happy to help if you schedule a meeting ahead of time.


----------



## Clare12345

That's such a cool idea. Thanks! I'll look up those safe rocks you mentioned and try to see if they are located around me


----------



## !shadow!

mosasaur said:


> Trust me, I'm a geologist!
> 
> Granite and all its relatives (gabbro, diorite, granodiorite, syenite, monzonite) are safe, Commercially these are all known as granite anyway! Gneiss is a metamorphic rock of the same composition as granite but the minerals are in bands. Basalt is OK also. Most slate is OK, but some of it contains pyrite (fools gold), so beware of any that has yellow metallic specks. Sandstones are OK, but stick to those that are not crumbly. Quartz, including agate, is safe, as is feldspar - these are both found in large masses.
> 
> Rocks to avoid - I have already mentioned pyrite, but also avoi any other mineral with a metallic appearance, as well as any that crumbles easily. This would include shale. Limestone, as well as its main constituent (calcite) is bad news - it will slowly dissolve, making the water harder; vinegar will make it fizz. The vinegar test will not work, though, for another common carbonate rock, dolostone, which also will slowly dissolve in water. Any rock with organic material in it, or an organic smell to it, is bad news. If you have any questions, the best thing is to make an appointment with a geology professor at the nearest university - nearly all are very happy to help if you schedule a meeting ahead of time.


l couldn't agree more on what he said. good luck on choosing your stones man!


----------



## Clare12345

Thanks! After some of the snow melts I am going to choose a few from a place near me and I'll post them if I have any questions!


----------



## !shadow!

lf you ever want to buy some rocks l got a good site for you, they're just a bit expensive :

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14

Be sure to get more than what you need so you have options.


----------



## stewardwildcat

What does pyrite do in the aquarium? Is it just the traces of heavy metals and sulfur?


----------



## GTR

Great info! Now if only the stones I collected had labels on the bottom to tell me what they are. lol

SteveU


----------



## Larry Grenier

Can't you just do an acid test? Something stronger than vinegar maybe? I dunno, just heard it on another board.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

Someone posted a website that asked questions about the rock you had that you wanted to identify...it was like "is it black/gray? go to question 45" and after a series of questions it said what type of rock you had. Wish I would have bookmarked it!


----------



## fischman

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Someone posted a website that asked questions about the rock you had that you wanted to identify...it was like "is it black/gray? go to question 45" and after a series of questions it said what type of rock you had. Wish I would have bookmarked it!


http://www.classzone.com/books/earth_science/terc/content/investigations/es0610/es0610page02.cfm

Is that it? I did a quick google search and it seems kinda simple but would probably help some in identifying rocks.


----------



## bsmith

The seiryu stone will raise your kh and make it hard to keep crs if you plan on having any.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

fischman said:


> http://www.classzone.com/books/earth_science/terc/content/investigations/es0610/es0610page02.cfm
> 
> Is that it? I did a quick google search and it seems kinda simple but would probably help some in identifying rocks.


Similar to that, but much more detailed and has many more questions.


----------

